# Free tool for mudrunner,,,, kinda



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an exstension handle (2 ft) for a mudrunner. I was cleaning out the garage and thought bout throwing it away, but since it coast $60.00,,, I figured I'd just offer it here to anyone that wants it and is willing to pay the shipping. its in "like new" shape and workes good for anyone with arse to handle it (not me,,,lol):thumbup:

I can run 9ft ceilings with the runner as is,,, this handle allows you to run 10ft ceilings from the ground,,,,,,,with,,,,as I said,,,,,the arse to push it.

Don't know if they even offer it anymore, but it screws into the the end of the runner.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt, if there isn't any other interest, I would love to have it. I am only part time with my business now so give preference to those of you that could use it more of course.

I'm in canada, but can provide a US shipping address to make it easier.

thanks....scott


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldnt mind it but im in nz, And have no idea how to pay any shipping so thats me out.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Caz, you should just have to give him your address and he can check at usps.com.

scott


----------

